# Fish Length Log



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

Some of you may have seen bernie comeau's thread in the CA section where he measured and documented some of his fishes lengths. So I decided to do the same today before doing water changes.

*Tang's*

J. Dickfieldi male, bought summer 2007










J. Dickfieldi female, bought summer 2007










Alto. Compressiceps male, bought summer 2007










Alto. Compressiceps female, bought summer 2007










L. Multifasciatus male, bought spring 2007










*Malawian*

bought as eureka red Jake, fall 2007 at less than 2'' 










It's amazing how the male comp is not much longer than the female, but side by side he absolutely dwarfs her. Just shows that length isn't all their is to body size. I've been surprised at how similar in length two fish can be but overall they appear much different in size.

Thanks for looking and check out my thread in the Central American forum if your interested!

http://www.cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=168390&sid=5afcf65d592d506bb2a8181f666adf95


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

very cool!
i have some too for my paracyps

late august or early september of 2007









now









i also have pics with rulers on them.

i bought them at 1-1.25inches
they are now 3"+ for males
2.25+inches for females


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

Those pictures make me want to get some paracyps.

Nice fish dude!

Did you take them out of the tank to measure them? Definitely a PITA, but it was worth it in the end.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah, i took them out to measure.

last time i measured the male was 3inches. its been a month or 2 since i measured him.

my occie male is 2.5inches


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd love to see some pics of your occie if you want to post them.

I've never seen one that big, I can only imagine the attitude he has...

All of the Tangs took the handling really well except the julies. The julies were the only fish that were flopping around in the bucket and had absolutely no desire to be touched by my hands.

The other Tangs didn't seem to care at all and were very relaxed being handled, maybe they trust me?

The only Central American that gave me problems was my Red Devil. She really didn't like getting handled. She is so strong too that it made it difficult to keep her still, but I think next time she will be less weary of my hands.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

my male occie is very skittish when my face is right up at the tank, i put my hands in..
and its a blur. hes a monster, hes wild and he also has a white dorsal. and for all of you who think only females have them, you were wrong :wink: 
i will show you guys a pic of my monster male with his white dorsal. and my female. just have to find that pic..

those red devils can be a handful! i cant keep big fish which is why im limited to shellies and lamprologines..


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

heres my monster male(couldnt find the one with the ruler, ill take a new one.)
Male









this is what the male does when i stick my hand in(sorry its blurry, he moves way too fast. i didt use flash..)








Female









fry- i think they are now 7weeks? almost 2 months old. older ones. they do eat smaller occies. be warned.


----------



## norman29 (Sep 25, 2007)

nice fish you got there.... espeially the occies...


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree with you though norman, those occies are awesome! Thanks for posting the pics, *multies*.

I can't believe he attacked you, my big cichlids don't even do that. Very cool, or not depending on if it's you they bite. I know what you mean about moving fast too, my multies are the same way.

If anyone else wants to post pictures of their fish with measurements please feel free. And multies, I'd love to see the pic of that beast male occie of yours next to a ruler if you can find it. :wink:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

ill take a new pic


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

hey Multies my occie is huge he is just about 2 1/2 inch 
sorry for the bad pic


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Furcifer158, it looks like you and multies fish are pretty close in size.

How old are both of your occies?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure, mine is WC


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here a pic of one of his babies








I took this pic with the same camera it was hard getting a pic of the male out of the water.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i have no idea how old mine was.
he jumped out of his tank 2days ago 

mine was also wild


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

never thought they were jumpers


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah so did i, hes been doing fine for the last 3-4months i had him in there.
i guess im the blame for it.
im thinking that the tank was too small for a giant like him as well as no lids and the fact that the female harass him(yes the female).

so people HAVE LIDS!


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

why was there no lid on it?
do you have any other pics of your fish
just wanted to see more.
love looking at others stock


----------



## castor (Jan 11, 2003)

You made me do it. I've been meaning to get a measurement of my male multi for a while but never really wanted to go through the hassle of catching him. Seeing this thread I finally decided to see how he really measured up.










The front is offset a little but it came out at a weird angle in the picture (getting a picture like this is harder than one would think) as the front of the tape measure was elevated by the metal catch but when I was looking straight down at him and had a good view he came to a bit over 2 inches, close to the 2 1/8" that it shows on the pic.

I'm telling you, this guy is a brute. I don't know his lineage, but I'd almost have to say he is WC to be that size. I don't know, I haven't seen a bunch of male multies, do a lot get to this size? I just know on the profile here it says to 1.5" and this guy beats that by over half an inch.

This guy is as mean as he is big too. My female has a split fin right now, but they keep pumping out fry every 3-4 weeks so I guess it is a love/hate relationship.


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

WOW! *Castor* that multi is massive! I'd love for mine to get that big.

He's every bit of two inches, I've heard people say that's impossible. Thanks for sharing!

*Multies*, sorry to hear bro. Are you going to get another one or try something different? I know you like to try new species.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Nah, ill probably give the female to my friend, grow the fry, use it to keep brevis


----------

